# install mysql and dependency from FreeBSD CD/DVD



## lamany1977 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all, 

Is it possible to install MySQL offline? What I mean: when I type: [cmd=]make install[/cmd] that it automatically fetches from the FreeBSD CD/DVD including its dependencies, not fetching from internet/ftp (like on linux debian where all is avaiable from CD/DVD).

Thanks.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2011)

You can install precompiled package from your FreeBSD CD/DVD with *sysinstall* command - the easiest way I suppose (sysinstall -> configure -> packages -> from CD/DVD -> databases -> mysql) or with *pkg_add* (see pkg_add(1)). You need all necessary sources in your /usr/ports/distfiles directory to use *make install* offline.


----------

